# Anyone using Proton on Arc A750/770?



## DrCR (Jan 6, 2023)

Anyone Steam gaming (Proton) on Linux on Arc A750/770?

If so, is the Proton aspect good at this point? Or it still in the tinkering phase like Linux smartphones rather than something I can just use?

I’m upgrading from Kepler some point this year, and as a Linux gamer, going the A750/770 route as a protest vote is getting tempting— if it would be actually usable and not just something with which to tinker.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jan 6, 2023)

Protest against what ? I don't know but that's probably a bad idea to buy a GPU from a company that's just entering the dGPU market to use in experimental software like Proton that's shoddy to being with. Unless you really want an Intel GPU for some reason I'd suggest you look at AMD or Nvidia instead.


----------



## DrCR (Jan 6, 2023)

To answer your question, protest against current GPU pricing

To ascertain if it’s a bad idea at this time is the very point of this thread.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jan 6, 2023)

DrCR said:


> To ascertain if it’s a bad idea at this time is the very point of this thread.



That's for you to decide, https://www.phoronix.com/review/intel-a750-a770-arc-linux





The performance is all over the place, sometimes barely faster than 3060 or RX 6600.


----------



## DrCR (Jan 6, 2023)

Let’s please stay on topic, defined in the first post.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jan 6, 2023)

DrCR said:


> Let’s please stay on topic, defined in the first post.



Well you asked if it's going to be usable or not, what else could be more on topic than that ?


----------



## DrCR (Jan 6, 2023)

Maybe my first post could have been clearer. Sorry about that. To clarify, I’m interested in feedback from those running Proton on A750/A770 and it’s current state of usability. Performance relative to competitors, for example, is outside this scope.


----------

